# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Names for Germany and Germans

## Ядерное лицо

So from this article, I've found six very different foreign names for Germany. Can anyone contribute any more? 
What about further names for Germans? (Please resist the temptation for cheap jokes  :: )

----------

Hm it's very interesting... 
I think in Danmark they say Tyskland

----------


## mp510

En espanol dices Alermania. Y, si tu vives en Alermania eres Aleman y puedes hablar Aleman tambien.   ::

----------


## Тостер

In Italian it is "Germania", but the people are called "tedeschi" (plural form of "tedesco" and "tedesca") and one speaks "il tedesco". In French it's "l'Allemagne", the people are called "l'Allemand" and "l'Allemande" (masculine and feminin respectivly), and the language is "allemand".

----------


## Spiderkat

> ...
>  In French it's "*A*llemagne", the people are called "*a*llemand" and "*a*llemande" (masculine and feminin respectivly), and the language is "allemand".

 Just to correct a few things, no upper case and no article.   ::

----------


## Тостер

My book lied to me!  ::

----------


## Eralash

> Hm it's very interesting... 
> I think in Danmark they say Tyskland

 Yes, it's the same in Sweden. 
tysk = thiodhisk (?) = tedesco = teuton = deutsch = duits = dutch 
etc. 
It just meant "nation" originally. Likewise, a 1000 years ago the Swedish name for Sweden was Svithiodh - i.e. the nation of Svi (Swe-, svear, suiones, etc) 
Aleman/Allemande ("all the men") was a Teutonic tribe, wasn't it?

----------


## Старик

The "Allemannen" where a German tribe. The dialect spoken in southwest Germany and in the German part of Switzerland is called "allemannisch".

----------


## Тостер

Huh, I always just called it "mumbling"  ::

----------

